# Lap Counting/Timing



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I am hoping to reassure those here who are stressing out about expensive lap timers. I've read posts with concerns about spending $200 or more on them. I just don't think it's necessary and I'm not sure where such estimates are coming from.

The Laptimer kit from hoslotcarracing.com is just $60 -- much less if you just follow his instructions and buy the stuff from Radio Shack and put it together yourself or buy some pizza and beverages for a friend who can do it for you. Old PCs that can run the free software get tossed in the trash all the time so you can easily get those.

I have two lap timers. One is a photosensor kit hooked up to my PC next to my track and the other is a dead track kit I loan out to others in our group who only set up temporary layouts. The second one is hooked to a simple digital display box that shows laps and the time for the last lap for up to four racers. It works well but guys still say they miss the extra features of the PC-based system -- things like best lap time, debounce to eliminate "rider" laps during races, etc. These little things all add up to more fun, even for casual racing. And for less than $100 total for the kit and PC, it's well worth the investment.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm digging where your going.

Any pics of your 2 different systems?

How many available systems are there?

I am in the process of trying to work this out myself.

Thanks:dude:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

There are pictures of one like my main system on the hoslotcarracing.com site. That's the Laptimer system. Here is another link with lots of instructions and diagrams... http://www.slotracing.co.cc/trackbuild/part4.htm . Here's another link... http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/ds.htm . Here's another link with diagrams... http://www.virtualracesystem.co.uk/webpage.php?PageID=3

Having posted these links, I suspect that what you're really looking for is a "plug and play" kit as opposed to something you or a friend would make yourselves. What is the hurdle that's stopping you? Is it a lack of a spare PC to run the software? Or is it the electronics? Assuming you could find an old PC that could run Windows 95 or better, would a plug and play kit work for you? If you can't find such a PC, would you be interested in a complete kit, including an old PC with monitor? The only problem with that is it would cost more to ship the PC and monitor than it would be for you to simply get one locally.


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats too bad, I just ordered Track mate, but I did hear its good stuff so I hope its idiot proof then I can install it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Thats too bad, I just ordered Track mate


Don't worry, you have made a great investment. 

Worth every penny.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

jmorris said:


> Thats too bad, I just ordered Track mate, but I did hear its good stuff so I hope its idiot proof then I can install it.


I love my Track Mate System...plug it in & count laps :thumbsup:


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool !!!!! very cool !!!!! cant wait to get it.


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its pretty easy to use the free software from www.hoslotcarracing.com and if anyone has any only parallel cables laying around to splice one and hook it up. My friend and I were working on doing so by attaching some Phototransistors. All you have to do if find a ground wire and tap your other wires. This connects the circuit and if you have the software installed should show information on it. Once you know which wires you need, and there are 5, you can attach the phototransistors to your track. I will make a new post showing this once I start doing such on my track that is arriving tomorrow


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I recieved my Track-Mate kit last week. Last night I installed the sensors,lightbridge,and all the stuff, including the new power supply.Now the first question I have is, What voltage is normally used with say the super Gs and stuff like that. Now the bummer. Our new lap top came with windows 7. it appears the Track-Mate software is NOT compatiple. This is really frustrating me to death. I have E mailed Track mate, we will see.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

jmorris said:


> Well I recieved my Track-Mate kit last week. Last night I installed the sensors,lightbridge,and all the stuff, including the new power supply.Now the first question I have is, What voltage is normally used with say the super Gs and stuff like that. Now the bummer. Our new lap top came with windows 7. it appears the Track-Mate software is NOT compatiple. This is really frustrating me to death. I have E mailed Track mate, we will see.


What version of 7? If it's Pro or Ultimate you can run a virtual XP machine: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/features/windows-xp-mode.aspx


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

*my 2 cents*



> Having posted these links, I suspect that what you're really looking for is a "plug and play" kit as opposed to something you or a friend would make yourselves. What is the hurdle that's stopping you? Is it a lack of a spare PC to run the software? Or is it the electronics? Assuming you could find an old PC that could run Windows 95 or better, would a plug and play kit work for you? If you can't find such a PC, would you be interested in a complete kit, including an old PC with monitor? The only problem with that is it would cost more to ship the PC and monitor than it would be for you to simply get one locally.



Personaly, I use slot race manager.

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/


My laptiming system hardware is very accurate (DOS software is very accurate), and it cost me... less than 10euros (15USD). :thumbsup:


I just bought 4 ILS reed switchs, found an old pentium PC and that's all. 

The only difficulty was to configure correctly the reed switchs (if anyone interested, I'll try to find my schemes) in the track, but it was very affodable, technically speaking. 


Now all my cars (even my tjet with brasspan!) are 100% detected. 


For people on budget, YOU CAN have a pro laptiming system and race management for almost nothing but a little effort 













Last but not least, Slot Race manager 's got qualities because it's DOs software. I know what some of you think : DOS is ugly. Perhaps...but DOs software is also very accurate, fast, and very readeable too. 

SRM ergonomy is excellent too : making your slot cars database is fun and simple, and once it's done, you can manage your races and tournaments using only 1 or 2 keyboard strokes. Believe me I tried windows race software too...And finally returned to SRM.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Good news!!! I got the software working yesterday with some help from my wife and 12 yo boy who are better at computers than I. I did have to get an old cheap laptop with windows 95. It works and counts laps. Fun!!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Race management software is THE upgrade to make on a permanent track ! Have fun


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jmorris said:


> Thats too bad, I just ordered Track mate, but I did hear its good stuff so I hope its idiot proof then I can install it.





jmorris said:


> Good news!!! I got the software working yesterday with some help from my wife and 12 yo boy who are better at computers than I. I did have to get an old cheap laptop with windows 95. It works and counts laps. Fun!!!!


 Nice. I have an old laptop, IBM Thinkpad coming in about a week. Hopefully I can get it to work. I got 2 15 lengths of Tomy AFX track fitted with the triggers installed allready coming, hopefully this week. I might be bothering you. 



demether said:


> Race management software is THE upgrade to make on a permanent track ! Have fun




What kind of software can I use on the IBM Thinkpad? Is it hopefully free somewhere?? My track isn't a custom yet but will be in the future. What can you recommend? Software wise? I'm sorry if i'm repeating questions but I have a ton of them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SRM, as Dmether suggested is great. It uses hardly any memory to run and is very reliable.

And, it's free. Check it out.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

SRM ! For me, it's one of the best software around, in my personal opinion. Don't be afraid of the DOS aspect, it's powerfull, very readable (perfect for club-type racing : just easy reading numbers, lane colors, race info, and no useless fancy graphics or whatever), ergonomic and reliable. And I tried A LOT of other race softwares


----------

